# Ginger Snap question.



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Not at all.
As a matter of fact ginger is beneficial for dogs that have motion sickness problems.
I used to give Skyler the Skypup 1-2 ginger snaps before a car ride otherwise he'd get sick. Calming to the body and the mind Only bad thing might be they each want a glass of cold milk to have with it!! lol


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine prefer them dipped in mint tea, but I'm sure on the floor is fine this time. Next time tea please!

Lana


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

FYI.... while we don't want to intentionally be giving our dogs chocolate, most chocolate/chocolate chip type cookies would not cause harm....

Here's a great chart on that:
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2007/10/pets/chocolate-chart-interactive

Dark chocolate, grapes, and rasins, and types of sugar-free candy are the only super dangerous foods where an immediate trip to the vet is a good idea.


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2010)

I've heard that Ginger Snaps help with car sickness. Aria has a real problem with that. No problem getting in the car and always excited to be going out somewhere. But after about 1 1/2 to 2 hours she will throw up. We tried Gravol but no effect. So I thought to try Ginger Snaps. But when I looked for them in the supermarket, the only ones they have do not have ginger in them only artificial flavour. While a placebo effect might work on me I don't think it would have much effect on Aria. Any idea where to get the real thing?


----------

